# In what order should I re-do my kitchen?



## bscur (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to do the following things to my kitchen, what is the best order?

-Replace appliances (fridge, stove, microwave, dish washer)
-Refinish cupboards
-Have the counter tops done with granite
-Do the tile backsplash on my own

So what is the best order? Any ideas? 
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## timb (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I would do the Cabinet refinishing first, then do the counter tops, tile splash then the appliances.

Tim


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If it was me, I'd pick out my appliance first. This way you know all the sizes and know they will fit you present kitchen. It will also help you decide if you want to change/remodel any of your existing cabinets. In many cases it's possible to make an existing cabinet shorter or narrower(example, you may want a larger refrigerator. The counter top people will want the size of you new sink before they fabricate the counter.

Next I'd remove the old counters and make any change you might do. Then do the refinishing.

Now you can do the counter tops, and last the tile work. I'm assuming the tile work will sit on top of the counter top back splash.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Cabinets first.

If you were going to change cabinets - 
Make/buy the new ones before demolition.
Once you are ready with new cabinets - you can tear everything out and then work bottom to top - 
repair floors - take the time to replace water shut-off valves that are coroded and not working so well

Install cabinets - 
Then countertops 
Then backsplash.

Then put in your new appliances.

Key is don't trash the place til you have the replacements ready to go - or you will have a SUPER unhappy wife living in the construction mess.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I do 3-4 kitchens a year, and would recommend the following sequence.

1. Select your appliances including sinks
2. Remove the old countertops
3. Get the granite guys in to make their template(s) You'll be looking at a week, or two, for them to fabricate the new countertops. While they're doing that;
5 Make any changes needed in your plumbing, electrical, etc.
6. Refinish your cabs.
7. Install the new appliances and do your backsplash after the new countertops are installed.


----------

